# Betta ..problem?



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1427776204_cde4a76f9b87ad931a544f742fdc3dac

This is my Betta.Bought from the local store frwom where I ve bought alot of fish ..a ll healthy ..all living no problems...

I ve bought him on Friday evening,transported him quickly,acclimated him...
He wanders around the rear glass of the Aquarium from one side to another and stays in both ends.from time to time he wanders trough the rest of the aquarium.

I have no problem with any diseases.
63 L tank , 4 platties, 3 guppies, some zebra some neon and some cories.

The betta seems happy ,no aggression towards any fish or vice versa wandering as I said ..exploring [hence I named him Columb]

All the Bettas from the store had like a bit of white on their heads even they were on alot of different aquarium with different fishes..or without fishes..this one was in an aquarium with two zebra fishes..like a discolored fin or two..no sign of any diseasa or fungus ..just a solely disclored fin.

It seemed to me taht it has increased on my betta..he is active and fine..he eats a few i think not sure cause he kinda has no idea when the foods gets dropped [flakes and granules..the other fishes know where the food is .. because they are used to]

1000l h filtration with a sponge for current dampening..24 C temperature..ammonia ntirates fine ..weekly vacuuming and 20-30 % water changes..plants..all fine]

you can see some white spots on his body..it is because the uncleaned exterior aquarium glass]

only the things on his lower head part worry me..they are like shinhing ..silverish like scales..fins..not white like infection


so is it normal ? or is it a disease I haven t heard of yet?


ty in advance


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It looks like coloration to me. Could you maybe get other pics? Is it the same on both sides?


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

seems the same on both sides...why is it appearing? and increasing?


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1427763434_a2a19f292fec2898a67111616bf8a6ef

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1427843039_a9979417e39e6f6e2737c017189cfecb


more pictures


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

someone with more experience please. Is this Betta disease or a form of velvet??? I hope not.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I doubt velvet but can do the test. Lights off and flashlight. Would look dusty. What foods does he eat? Brand wise? I would feed him a betta specific pelleted food. His temp is really too low, he needs about 82 to 84 degrees. 

Has he been flashing? Has his fins been clamped? Heavy breathing? 

Honestly you see this on most red bettas. Could be he was just not fully colored when you purchased him and he is acclimated and showing his true colors. 

Here is a few pics of a couple red bettas I found on the internet.


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

Does not look dusty ..looks rather sparkly where the white his..like scales reflecting the light..like silver and gold something like that

i gave him tetra min granules and flakes..can t understand how to properly feed him since he wander a certain parcel of the aquarium like a patrol ..i will buy special betta food [did not know it existed..my bad] maybe he will like taht more [he eats this one but it takes him alot to figure out the falling food on his head..]
I ll raise the temperature a bit for him.

It looks really really similar to those in photos..maybe it s just the way he is ...hopefully

by heavy breathing you mean slow or fast?

He is breathing normally I think...he is really chill..wanders around curiously and explores..i ll put him a mirror today..
flashing ? you mean flaring ? like getting that thing out of his gills out..not as far as ive seen..he just moves his flippers fast and the rest of the body normally [the flippers located at his ears..if he would have ears..]


I ll still keep him under observation and update here anything.

p.s.:100x thanks for the help!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If it looks like scales then it most likely is just his scale coloration. Everything you describe about his behavior points to a happy healthy fish.


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

his lateral flipper right beside his ear has a almost the same thing as mentioned before..discolored to white a bit [on the part closer to his body ]
can his flippers discolorate too as the rest of his body?

when he entere the aquarium he was nipped a bit by two of the three guppies..but only when they crossed roads...now they eat side by side and they are friends )


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

http://s17.postimg.org/3ly9gwuta/DSC_8267.jpg
http://s17.postimg.org/vxjtdyepq/DSC_8268.jpg
http://s17.postimg.org/rqyyymf3y/DSC_8277.jpg

The discoloration on his head worries me..the light red.. it sort of expanded in the last two months slowly...is it normal or some kind of disease? early in the topic there are older pictures

ty
please help


----------

